# The JKI Caveman Series...



## JBroida (Jan 13, 2013)

Thoughts?






In all seriousness, this was a gift from a friend... i think its one of the coolest knives i own now


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 13, 2013)

very nice


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 13, 2013)

Steak knife!!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 13, 2013)

obsidian? Looks sweet, I watched an old flint knapper do a couple pieces several years ago. One in flint, and one in obsidian. That volcanic glass, is bar none, the sharpest edge I have ever seen. He told me some of his stuff gets used by plastic surgeons. Its sharper than their scalpels.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 13, 2013)

PierreRodrigue said:


> That volcanic glass, is bar none, the sharpest edge I have ever seen.



I read a study of obsidian once...it's supposedly the sharpest material on the planet.

Looks very cool Jon...you figured out how you're going to use it yet?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 13, 2013)

i opened a cup of ramen today with it 

(it was crazy busy here today and i didnt really have time to eat a real lunch)


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 13, 2013)

PierreRodrigue said:


> He told me some of his stuff gets used by plastic surgeons. Its sharper than their scalpels.



Obsidian scalpels are used often in eye surgery, because they make the cleanest cuts and--compared to diamond instruments of similar precision sharpness--they're more cost effective and durable.


----------



## mhenry (Jan 13, 2013)

Ramen isin't real food??



JBroida said:


> i opened a cup of ramen today with it
> 
> (it was crazy busy here today and i didnt really have time to eat a real lunch)


----------



## JBroida (Jan 13, 2013)

lol... if you saw what i ate today, you would agree with me on this


----------



## convis (Jan 13, 2013)

I love how light plays off obsidian. When i was a kid i used to make crude little sculptures out of it. mostly fish, the reflections reminded me of fish scales.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 14, 2013)

In order to show respect to the original design, I think you need to wear the appropriate garb when using it:







Great looking little knife.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 14, 2013)

i'll work on that


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 17, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> In order to show respect to the original design, I think you need to wear the appropriate garb when using it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol +10 loved the move, but then again I was 10.

cool ass knife john.


----------



## Twistington (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you heard about that new thing called fire? I can send you some in a letter... 


Cool little knife btw!


----------



## bear1889 (Jan 18, 2013)

I met a couple of natives in Indiana one time and they were flint knappers and actually made scalpels for some doctors in Indianapolis because they couldn't get stainless steel sharp enough for a technique so they were approached, small blade obsidian is very very sharp and makes a clean cut.


----------

